# My 3 week old Toy poodle



## erixon84 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello everyone.
I know most of you will be alarmed when I mention I bought a 3 week old toy poodle from a couple who was selling her on CL.
Anyway, I am feeding her Pet Ag Esbilac formula and she likes it.
The only thing is that she seems to be always hungry even though i feed her every 3 hours.
I give her from the puppy bottle i was given which indicates up to 3.5 on it.
Is that amount good or should i give her more?

FYI. She will be going to the vet tomorrow to make sure she is OK.

Thank you


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Does your vet have an emergency line? 

You know toy poodles are prone to hypoglycemia and have to eat frequently, right? 

If you don't get an answer from someone more experienced, I would let the pup eats all it wants, but I have never had a 3-week puppy so I am just using common sense.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

You realize that was probably illegal, right? Several states have laws against selling/buying puppies under 8 weeks old.

OK, I'm going to let you hear the truth. You have made an enormous mistake. You are endangering this puppy's physical health.

Orphaned puppies are prone to SEVERE behavior problems that are life-long. These are particularly bad if 1) the puppy is bottle fed and 2) the original care-taker keeps the dog.

Take the puppy back. Grow up, be a responsible, decent person and WAIT 3 WEEKS.

Or ruin a living creature's life for your own endorphin and pride.

Your choice.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

That is so sad. That poor puppy had no choice in the matter. Why were they selling the puppy? I just don't understand some people....

Please keep her wrapped in a towel while at the vet. Try not to touch every thing and then her.....the last thing that needs to happen to her already unfair start to life is her getting parvo or distemper.

Just a thought...When I was fostering out Trina and her puppy from the rescue, Trina wasn't producing enough milk. The rescue got in a lactating female so they had me bring her home to feed the pup. It worked for a couple days but then the female had to go back to the rescue. We had a scare with kennel cough or something. Maybe/hopefully there is a rescue or something that could provide that help. It may be a long shot, but might bring some positive to the situation for the puppy.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay definitely bad and wrong but I certainly would not take the puppy back to the people who sold her at 3 weeks old. Get her to the vet to be closely monitored. Any breeder or person who would sell a 3 week old puppy does not need to be around the puppy.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Poodlemama, I supect that they needed their "drug" money.

I would also look for a foster mom for the pup. Check out shelters ect. 

This was not a good decision on either side, the seller for the buyer.

I have raised a litter of puppies on a bottle when the mother had no milk. They grew up and were fine, but they stayed with the mother who took care of them. 

I do wish you luck.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You may want to ask the vet if he has any clients with a lactating mama dog. See if he would be willing to contact the owners and work out a fostering contract for that puppy. The pup would be so much healthier and better adjusted with a canine mother and siblings. 

Best wishes!!!


----------

